# Stall shower pan mold?



## GreenBuilder (Feb 16, 2005)

I am replacing a shower pan in a very old stall. Is there any danger I should worry about with mold? I don't believe it has been changed out and 40-50 years.


----------



## northwestbd (Mar 9, 2005)

Wear Gloves and a mask. You should be able to tear out the old stuff in a couple of hours. once you get the majority of the old stuff out and are finished for the day spray down the area with bleach and let it set over night. This will kill any mold that is left. Be sure and remove all dry-rot and treat any mold area with bleach and allow it dry very well before installing any new floor plan.


----------

